# Schutzhund With A Jack Russell



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

I thought this was pretty neat to see. You would never think of this dog for this if you were to see it....

Schutzhund With A Jack Russell - Video

Watch it, you might enjoy it! Good lighthearted humor here.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That is too cute! It sure brought me a smile.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr. Murphy comes up in conversation around here every now and again


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Claudia and Mr. Murphy is a classic!


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

I enjoyed watching it! And for the person who said "here we go again"....if you are referring to this having been posted before, I did not search this website down to make sure its never been posted nor would I have known since I am somewhat new. It's really....not a big deal. If you were not referring to this being a repeat post, then I apologize for making this comment. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't watch this too many times, it's a fun video.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Same problem different breed.....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4431-who-said-goldens-cant-do-schutzhund.html


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Sarah Rose said:


> I enjoyed watching it! And for the person who said "here we go again"....if you are referring to this having been posted before, I did not search this website down to make sure its never been posted nor would I have known since I am somewhat new. It's really....not a big deal. If you were not referring to this being a repeat post, then I apologize for making this comment.
> Hope everyone is doing well!


 No insult intended. It's just that the last time someone posted something like that, people got stirred up. Very entertaining. I have been guilty of repeat posts, myself. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Fast said:


> Same problem different breed.....


:headbang:
Oh good grief. It's not a problem unless someone wants to make it a problem. 

Very small dog doing something we don't expect it to do. 
Entertainment for the people sitting in the stands waiting to go out and work their dogs. 
A light moment in what was probably a stressful day for some handlers.
A nice example of a handler and dog working as a team and having some fun. 

Sometimes you have to just take things at face value and not read too much into them.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought this was really cool! Props to the dog and handler!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah it's been posted a lot before but still cute/fun! It doesn't bother me, looks like they were showing off for entertainment value, with the police car and such. My dog was in a show this weekend doing some dock diving and towards the end of the weekend he was so pooped he was basically running down the platform and belly flopping but guess what? There was a huge crowd (mostly kids) Saturday afternoon and he had them all laughing and cheering. Sometimes it's fun just to do something for sheer entertainment value!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Adorable! This was highly entertaining.

As for the discussion trying to ebb it's way in - I don't think she is breeding that Jack Russell for Schutzhund and trying to create Schutzhund lines... looks like she's just doing it for fun.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He never earned a title-think it was done just for fun-and this video gets posted over and over again because people enjoy it


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Who doesn't enjoy a little Mr. Murphy?

I saw this live, back in the day...it was at a regional or national Schutzhund trial...

Claudia trains the big dogs too...and has a nice breeding program in this neck of the woods.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This doesn't bother me. Its a terrier. It is a lot different from a bird dog - temperament wise. I enjoyed seeing the little guy doing his thing with all of his heart.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This truly is a great video. When I first started dabbling in Schutzhund I often thought a Jack Russell could excel in this venue. I was so happy when someone actually did it!

Could you imagine a GSD-sized JRT? It could strike terror into the hearts of the bravest men. 

I saw the video of the Golden doing bitework, too. To me it just looked like the dog was having fun playing tug-of-war with a toy, no seriousness about it. The JRT scares me more.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Freestep said:


> This truly is a great video. When I first started dabbling in Schutzhund I often thought a Jack Russell could excel in this venue. I was so happy when someone actually did it!
> 
> Could you imagine a GSD-sized JRT? It could strike terror into the hearts of the bravest men.
> 
> I saw the video of the Golden doing bitework, too. To me it just looked like the dog was having fun playing tug-of-war with a toy, no seriousness about it. The JRT scares me more.


There is a big terrier...the Airedale. Nice working lines still exist, some are bred by a friend here in NH, Stew Tardif. He's a former GSD SCH guy, but started his working Airedales with a German import Danny, that he trained to a Sch III. 
He has them in hunting, Sch, PSA, and SAR homes.

It is amusing to see a dog that looks like a Muppet doing bitework. Talk about a stealth personal protection dog


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Tim Connell said:


> There is a big terrier...the Airedale. Nice working lines still exist, some are bred by a friend here in NH, Stew Tardif. He's a former GSD SCH guy, but started his working Airedales with a German import Danny, that he trained to a Sch III.
> He has them in hunting, Sch, PSA, and SAR homes.


That's awesome--looks like Airedales can be as versatile as GSD's. I knew that some people have done SchH with them, but I had never seen it.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Freestep said:


> That's awesome--looks like Airedales can be as versatile as GSD's. I knew that some people have done SchH with them, but I had never seen it.



And now I know why someone suggested that I take Wolf to a veterinarian who owns Airedales! LOL


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Ohuivo Airedales - Breeding, Training, Boarding, Pet Food, Nutritional Supplements - Hollis NH
if you wanna check out his dogs.

Yes, there is one dog that has done Schutzhund, PSA, and has a Master hunter rating, or whatever the term is. Pretty versatile.
In talking with Stew, apparently unlocking their inner drive is the key, and knowing how to bring it out...

@ melinda...I told you NH was cool..  also, Baghira had her litter...I'll email you some pics this weekend.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> There is a big terrier...the Airedale. Nice working lines still exist, some are bred by a friend here in NH, Stew Tardif. He's a former GSD SCH guy, but started his working Airedales with a German import Danny, that he trained to a Sch III.
> He has them in hunting, Sch, PSA, and SAR homes.
> 
> It is amusing to see a dog that looks like a Muppet doing bitework. Talk about a stealth personal protection dog



A friend shot pics at a PSA trial in St. Louis and an Airedale Terrier was working. I had no idea what that muppet dog was.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

That could be the same dog, Brisco...he's handled by a guy named Ed Weiss, (sp?) who is from that region. 
Just another example of my theory of "Dog world equals small world" !


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> That could be the same dog, Brisco...he's handled by a guy named Ed Weiss, (sp?) who is from that region.
> Just another example of my theory of "Dog world equals small world" !


Is that a good thing?


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

holland said:


> Is that a good thing?


Well, I guess it could go either way, depending on your experiences.

With few exceptions, most dog people I've met have been pretty good people, and it seems like its a tight knit world, since it seems like everyone knows (or knows of) a lot of the same people...regardless of geography, especially among a lot of the working dog people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Airedales have been used for police work in England. I do on see why they would not make good schutzhund dogs. Unless police work now requires a different type of dog or schutzhund is not suited for the type of dog that could be a police dog in England a few years back.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Terriers = little dog that thinks it's a big dog. I Know that our border terrorist would be most fiercesome if she was actually the size she thinks she is and trained like the jRt


----------

